# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  بحث حول إعادة الاعتبار فى القانون السورى

## هيثم الفقى

بحث حول إعادة الاعتبار فى القانون السورى

عرف الفقهاء بأنها إزالة حكم الإدانة النسبة للمستقبل على وجه تنقضي معه جميع آثاره، ويصبح المحكوم عليه ابتداء من إعادة اعتباره في مركز من لم تستبق إدانته.
وتفترض إعادة الاعتبار بأن تنفيذ العقوبة التي قضى بها أو غفي عنها.. أو أسقطت بالتقادم.
ولإعادة الاعتبار نوعان: قضائية، وحكمية (أي قانونية) فالأولى تفترض سلطة القضاء التقديرية في تحديد مدى جدارة المحكوم عليه بأن يرد اعتباره. وأما إعادة الاعتبار الحكمية فهي تتحقق بمجرد توافر شروطها، وهي لذلك حتمية، فلا يتصور الحرمان منها إذ توافرت شروطها وفقاً للأصول التي نصت عليها المواد 426 حتى 433 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية.
وآثار إعادة الاعتبار لا تختلف باختلاف ما إذا كانت قضائية أو حكمية، ولكن نطاقها وشروطها جنائية وعقوبات جنحية. أما نطاق إعادة الاعتبار الحكمية فمقتصر على الأحكام الصادرة بعقوبات جنحية، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن مدة التجربة المتطلبة في إعادة الاعتبار القضائية أقصر منها في إعادة الاعتبار الحكمية.
وإعادة الاعتبار الحكمية تنظمها المادة / 159 / عقوبات. أما إعادة الاعتبار القضائية فتنظم أحكامها المادة / 158 / عقوبات.
وفي إعادة الاعتبار لا محل لحكم قضى في عقوبة تكديرية؟. لأن هذه العقوبة لا تمس الاعتبار أصلاً ولا تستتبع حرماناً من حق.
وقد افترض الشارع في مدد التجربة التي حددها أنها تبدأ من تاريخ تنفيذ العقوبة، أو سقوطها بالتقادم، بمعنى أن مطلب المشرع أن تكون العقوبة قد نفذت.. أو سقطت بالتقادم. ثم مضت هذه المدد من تاريخ انتهاء التنفيذ.. أو بلوغ مرور الزمن بالتقادم. وبالرغم من أن الشارع لم يشر إلى العفو الخاص عن العقوبة فإنه يعادل تنفيذها. وقد أيد هذا الرأي الشارع بنص المادة 154 من قانون العقوبات الفقرة الأولى التي قضت بأن «إسقاط العقوبة أو التدبير الاحترازي بمثابة تنفيذهما». والمادة / 155 / يفقد منحة العفو كل محكوم عليه أقدم ثانية على ارتكاب.. الخ.
ومن استقراء نص المادة 158 عقوبات نجد بأن الشارع فرق في تحديد مدة منح إعادة الاعتبار بين ما إذا كانت العقوبة جنائية أم جنحية: ففي الحالة الأولى تكون المدة سبع سنوات، وفي الحالة الثانية تكون ثلاث سنوات، ويعني ذلك أن العبرة ليست بنوع الجريمة بل بنوع العقوبة. ويقرر الشارع مضاعفة هاتين المادتين إذا كان المحكوم عليه مكرراً بالمعنى القانوني «أي أنه يتعين أن تتوافر على وجه التحقيق إحدى حالات التكرار التي نص الشارع عليها في المادة 249 عقوبات». أو سبق أن منحت له إعادة الاعتبار، فتغدو أربعة عشر سنة إذا كانت العقوبة جنائية وستة سنوات إذا كانت جنحية. وتنقطع المدة إذا صدر بحق المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جنائية جنحية بحيث يتعين أن تبدأ مدة جديدة كاملة تحتسب من تاريخ الحكم اللاحق.
وقد حدد الشارع مبدأ مدة التجربة: فجعلها انقضاء تنفيذ العقوبة، أي اكتمال كل مدتها. فإن كان يلازمها بتدبير احترازي مانع للحرية كالحجز في مأوى احترازي أو العزلة.. أو الحجز في دار تشغيل، فإن مبدأ مدة التجربة هو تاريخ انقضاء تنفيذ ذلك التدبير الاحترازي. وإذا كانت العقوبة هي التجريد المدني، فإن مبدأ التجربة هو تاريخ صيرورة الحكم القاضي به مبرماً، وإذا اقترن به الحبس الإضافي فمبدأ مدة التجربة هو تاريخ انقضاء الحبس.. وإذا كانت العقوبة هي الغرامة فمبدأ مدة التجربة هو يوم أدائها، فإن استبدلت بالحبس ابتدأت المدة من تاريخ انقضاء أجل هذا الحبس. وإن كانت العقوبة قد انقضت بمرور الزمن ـ تقادم ـ فتبدأ مدة التجربة من اليوم التالي لاكتمال مرور الزمن مدته. وإذا عفي عنها؟. ابتدأـ من اليوم الثاني لصدور مرسوم العفو.
واشترط الشارع أن يكون المحكوم عليه قد نفذ الوفاء بالالزامات المدنية التي ينطوي عليها الحكم.. أو أبرئ منها، أو انقضت بالتقادم. وإذا كان عاجزاً عن الوفاء بهذه الالزامات فعليه أن يثبت ذلك «أنه كان في حالة لم يتمكن معها القيام بتلك الالزامات» وإذا كان المحكوم عليه مفلساً فإن عليه «أن يثبت أنه قضى الدين أصلاً وفائدته ونفقاته أو أنه أعفي منها» / المادة 158 عقوبات / .
كما اشترط عدم صدور حكم لاحق عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو جنحية وثبوت صلاحه فعلاً. وهذان الشرطان أولهما ذو طابع سلبي يقوم على استخلاص حسن سلوك من عدم صدور حكم لاحق بعقوبة جنائية أو جنحية. ويمثل هذا الشرط القدر الأدنى المتطلب في حسن السلوك.. وأما الشرط الثاني فذو طابع إيجابي؟.. إذ يقضي «أن يتبين من سجلات السجن أنه صلح فعلاً» ويخول هذا الشرط القضاء سلطة تقديرية لتقييم سلوك المحكوم عليه والتحقق من مدى تحسنه وجدارته بالحصول على إعادة الاعتبار.
وهذان الشرطان أهم شروط إعادة الاعتبار؟. إذ هما اللذان يثبتان تحقق علة إعادة الاعتبار في شخص المحكوم عليه.
أما إجراءات إعادة الاعتبار القضائية فقد حددتها المواد 426 ـ 433 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية.
أما شروط إعادة الاعتبار الحكمية؟. تقوم على قرينة حسن السلوك لمجرد مضي مدة تجربة طويلة نسبياً دون أن يصدر خلالها حكم بعقوبة مانعة. وهي بذلك تتميز عن إعادة الاعتبار القضائية بأنها أبسط منها شروطاً.. وأهم مظاهر هذا التبسط أن حسن السلوك يستفاد به حكماً دون حاجة إلى تحقيق يجري في شأنه وتقييم لمدى جدارة المحكوم عليه بإعادة اعتباره. ويرتبط بذلك أن إعادة الاعتبار الحكمية هي حتمية، فلا وجه لرفضها إذا أثبت المحكوم عليه مضي مدة التجربة دون صدور حكم بالعقوبة خلالها. ذلك على خلاف إعادة الاعتبار القضائية التي تخول الهيئة الاتهامية إزاءها سلطة تقديرية ويحق لها رفضها. 
وهذا التحديد لماهية إعادة الاعتبار الحكمية يتيح لنا بيان وظيفتها في النظام القانوني التي أتيت على ذكره المادة 159 / عقوبات: فخلوها من تحقيق في شأن سلوك المحكوم عليه يغلب أن تحيط به العلانية ويوقظ في ذاكرة الناس جريمته.. وعقوبته يجعل لها أهمية بناء كبرى لدى من يحرص على إخفاء ماضيه عن علم الناس صيانة للجهود التي يبذلها في سبيل بناء مركز في المجتمع. وهذه الميزة ثمينة بحيث ترجح على ما تفرضه إعادة الاعتبار الحمية من مدة تجربة أول مما تكتفي به إعادة الاعتبار القضائية.
إلا أن النقد الذي يوجهه الفقهاء والشراح إلى هذه القرينة؟.. بأنها قرينة قد لا تتسق في بعض الأحيان مع الواقع، إذ قد يخلو سجل المحكوم عليه من العقوبات التالية «التكرار» ولكن سلوكه لا يكون بحيث يثبت جدارته بإعادة الاعتبار إليه، ولذلك فإنه من الأفضل ـ في ساسة التشريعية ـ أن يسبق إعادة الاعتبار فحص لشخصية المحكوم عليه والتحقق من جدارته باسترداد مكانه في المجتمع. «وخصوصاً بأن المادة 159 / عقوبات على خلاف المادة 158 / منه تشر إلى سقوط العقوبة بمرور الزمن ـ أي التقادم».
من استقراء المواد 158 حتى 163 عقوبات والمادتان 437 و 438 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية نستنتج على أن دعوى الحق العام والحق الشخصي في قضايا الجنح تسقط بمرور ثلاث سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ وقوع الجريمة إذا لم تجر ملاحقة بشأنها وابتداء من آخر معاملة أجريت عليها فيها إذا أقيمت الدعوى ولم يصدر حكم بها.
وقضيت المادة 163 من قانون العقوبات على مدة التقادم في الجنحة وحددتها بضعف مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها على أن لا تقل عن خمس سنوات. وفي الحكم الوجاهي من تاريخ صدوره إذا كان في الدرجة الأخيرة، ومن تاريخ انبرامه إذا كان في الدرجة الأولى. وفي الحكم الغيابي منذ تبليغ المحكوم عليه بذاته أو في محل إقامته. وإذا كان موقوفاً من يوم تفلته من التنفيذ. وفي هذه الحالة يسقط نصف مدة العقوبة التي نفذت بها من مدة التقادم. والمادة 159 فقرة / 2 / «كل محكوم عليه بالغرامة يعاد اعتباره حكماً إذا لم يقض عليه بحكم آخر بالغرامة الجنحية أو بعقوبة أشد في خلال خمس سنوات منذ الأداء أو انتهاء مدة الحبس المستبدل». ويتضح من ذلك بأن نص المادة المشار إليها لم تشر إلى سقوط العقوبة بالتقادم على خلاف المادة / 158 / عقوبات.
وختاماً نجد أن قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية قد تضمن طريقتين لإعادة الاعتبار أولهما يستند إلى المادة 429 / منه وقد نصت على أنه «إذا كانت إعادة الاعتبار مما تنطبق عليه أحكام المادة / 159 / من قانون العقوبات.. وكانت شروطها متوافرة، أصدر قاضي الإحالة قراره بقول الطلب». وثاني طريق يستند إلى المادة / 430 / من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وقد نصت «إذا كانت إعادة الاعتبار مما تنطبق عليه أحكام المادة / 158 / من قانون العقوبات أبدى قاض الإحالة رأيه في الطلب وأرسل الأوراق بواسطة النيابة العامة إلى المحكمة التي حكمت على المستدعي بالدرجة الأخيرة» لتصدر القرار بقبول الطلب أو رفضه ـ والجدير بالذكر بأن المشرع لم يعط قاضي الإحالة حق البت النهائي بالطلب بل فرض عليه إعادته إلى المحكمة المختصة للبت بذلك ولم يكن له بالموضوع سوى إبداء الرأي فقط. كذلك قاضي التحقيق العسكري بصفته قاضي إحالة لأن نص المادة / 158 / من الوضوح بأنه يقتصر على إبداء الرأي فقط.
وتحدد بدء سريان المدة للعقوبة الوارد ذكرها في المادة 159 / عقوبات لا تبدأ بها إلا من تاريخ اكتساب الحكم بشأنها الدرجة القطعية. والفارق بين المادة 158 و 159 بأن الأولى يجب أن يصدر قرار قضائي بمنح إعادة الاعتبار استجابة للطلب أو رفضه خلافاً له. والثاني فإنها تتم إعادة الاعتبار حكماً ولا حاجة معها لإصدار قرار قضائي من الجهة المختصة..

منقول

----------

